# Nehmt  ihr die Gurken vom Mc Donalds Cheeseburger runter?



## Yuukami (26. Juni 2008)

Nehmt  ihr die Gurken vom Mc Donalds Cheeseburger runter????


Das ist bei mir in der Gilde der Glaubenskrieg schlechthin und da ich die Leute auch Außerhalb von WoW und anderen Spielen kenne unternehmen wir relativ viel zusammen. Doch sobald wir beim MC mit unseren Burgern am Tisch sitzen kommt dieses Thema zu Diskusion.

zur Zeit steht es 50/50 weil wir 6 leute sind und deshalb stelle ich mal die Umfrage hier in der Buffed - Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja wer diesen Thread als Sinnlos betrachtet der soll mal bitte nach dem Thread über Batterien - Lutschen suchen...OK



PS: Ich lass die Gurke drauf alles alles andere ist Blasphemie. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (26. Juni 2008)

Ich nehm sie runter.. :x Nachdem zweiten oder dritten Cheesburger, schmecken die einfach nur noch scheisse.. ;D


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. Juni 2008)

Die Gurken bleiben drauf, schließlich habe ich dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Ich esse nur McChicken und Chicken Nugget bei Mc Donald's.


----------



## Avyn (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte gerne noch ne zweite Gurke auf meinem Burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2008)

Mehr Gurken brauch der Burger!


----------



## Valanihirae (26. Juni 2008)

Ich ess sehr selten bei Mc Doof... Dementsprechend störts mich gar nicht, wenn da die Gurken draufbleiben.


----------



## grimmjow (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich sowas esse, dann bei Burger King.. Bei denen hast du wenigstens viel und es schmeckt auch gut.
Aber wenn ich dort esse, dann nehme ich die Gurken runter, schmecken da nicht so toll.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. Juni 2008)

Cheeseburger mit Gurken sind super ^_^


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juni 2008)

Cheesburger ohne Gurken sind wie Pommes ohne Senf.

Pro Gurken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (26. Juni 2008)

Ich lass sie drauf, denn schliesslich zahl ich ja auch für sie^^


----------



## ApoY2k (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich McDonalds schon höre, kommts mir schon hoch...


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juni 2008)

Ich zahl für die gurke also wird se auch gegessen seh ich ja gar nich ein sind gut und gern 3 cent wen mans in gram umrechnet (geschätzt^^)


----------



## iggeblackmoore (26. Juni 2008)

Ich tue sie nicht runter, schmecken tun sie aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gramarye (26. Juni 2008)

Lass die Gurken in Frieden! die haben ein recht darauf gegessen zu werde...pfff cheeseburger ohne gurken, wo gibts den so was?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Lass doch die arme Gurken drauf. Die können ja nix dafür

Bin für ins Laberl eingearbeitete Gurkenscheiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## se_BASTET (26. Juni 2008)

gebt doch die Gurken die ihr nicht wollt einfahc mir, find die lecker ..


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich "Mc Donald's" höre, muss ich immer an ein Altersheim denken, in dem die alten Leute ihren Haferschleim auslöffeln und Miene ziehen.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (26. Juni 2008)

Leute die die Gurken runternehmen essen auch Döner ohne Zwiebeln oder Gyros ohne Tomate.
Nein! Ich ess die Gurken mit.


----------



## mofsens (26. Juni 2008)

wir wissen mitlerweile das manche MCD nich moegen, aber wieso ihr dann in dem thread postet..?zu wenig aufmerksameit?....

ich bin fuer gurken aufm cheesy, kannst ja gleich den kaese runterkratzen wenns schon mit den gurken losgeht ^^


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

die gurke gehört einfach dazu!


----------



## Sleepysimon (26. Juni 2008)

Die Gurke ist absolut widerlich bah.

Wenn sie wengistens frisch und knackig wäre, aber so lätschig. Ne danke.

-> Runter mit der Gurke.


----------



## Asoriel (26. Juni 2008)

also ich mach es wie folgt:

Burger auf den Tisch klatschen (ohne papier)

Deckel ab - daneben legen

Gurke(-n) runternehmen

in die Mitte des Einwickelpapiers die Gurke legen

Papier so zusammenlegen dass von der Seite betrachtet eine V-Form entsteht

an den oberen Enden halten - KRÄFTIG(!) auseinander ziehen

der Gurke beim Flug an die Decke zuschauen


----------



## Hishabye (26. Juni 2008)

Eure Probleme möcht ich haben ^^

Ahja..Big Mäc, Pommes und McNuggets the best bei mcdoof


----------



## humanflower (26. Juni 2008)

kommt drauf an wenn ich kotzen will lass ich sie drauf... wenn ich normal das Essen bei McD "genieße" (muhahaha der war gut) nehm ich sie runter... sowie circa 90% der Leute mit denen ich zu tun habe!


----------



## Hinkman (26. Juni 2008)

weg mit dem Ding, schmeckt einfach nur räudig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Juni 2008)

Früher habe ich die immer weggeschmissen..jetzt sind sie das beste am Burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (26. Juni 2008)

DIE GURKEN SIND DAS BESTE IM BURGER!!!!


----------



## Death_Master (26. Juni 2008)

Ich esse nicht bei McDonalds!!!


----------



## Alpax (26. Juni 2008)

runter damit egal ob cheeseburger bic mac oder sonst was

Des Teil schmeckt sowas von abartig da könnt ich kotzen wenn ich nur dran denke .. WEG DAMIT *würg*


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2008)

ich esse sie.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (26. Juni 2008)

Runter mit den Gurken !!! Boykottiert McD !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich mag die Gurken nicht. Die sind so unappetitlich wie die Dicke Gurke aus der Dose *wäh*


----------



## Zaziki (26. Juni 2008)

Die Gurke kan man prima an die Wand schmeissen, bleibt dank dem Ketschup garantiert hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich esse nicht bei McDonalds!!!



waruuum?


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> waruuum?


Weil es ihm nicht schmeckt? Weil er sich gesund ernähren möchte? Weil ...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

ich bestell immer ohne .. mag den geschmack nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so bekomm ich immer warme burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juni 2008)

bin vegetarier aaaaaaber gurken rocken!!!!!


----------



## Auylio (26. Juni 2008)

Also ich mach sie immer weg, sowohl Mcs als auch BK und bei Subway will ich sie erst garnicht bestellen.
Auf meinen Burgern haben Gurken nix verloren.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bin vegetarier aaaaaaber gurken rocken!!!!!


bin vegetarier, kann mir aber vorstellen das die Gurken von dennen die sprechen lätschig sind :> --> rocken nicht


----------



## AhLuuum (26. Juni 2008)

Wer isst denn schon bei McDonald's? Burger King ist mit seinem Chicken Nugget Burger viel besser. Übrigens erinnert mich diese Umfrage an eine Situation bei Burger King, in der ein Junge einen Burger ohne Brot bestellt hat, weil er dagegen allergisch war.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Juni 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich McDonalds schon höre, kommts mir schon hoch...


----------



## cbuffed76 (27. Juni 2008)

Gurken AUF dem Burger lassen - wie das Amen in der Kirche! Ein MUSS!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> bin vegetarier, kann mir aber vorstellen das die Gurken von dennen die sprechen lätschig sind :> --> rocken nicht


salatgurken --> naja
gewürzgurken --> geilster scheiß eva


----------



## Slavery (27. Juni 2008)

Die sind ja so wiederlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese schwabbeligen grünen Teile rutschen bei uns immer die Glasscheiben beim MC´i runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (27. Juni 2008)

hmm...wenn ich mal bei mcdumm nen chees ess dann blieben die gruken drauf...schmecken echt pr0n....aber am besten von mcdreck....kaffee und 2 mc crossant(ka wie das geschrieben wird -.-) jeden morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (27. Juni 2008)

Die Gurken sind doch ein kleines Highlight beim Cheeseburgergenuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (27. Juni 2008)

Interessante Frage..hmm..nein.. die Gurken bleiben normalerweise drauf.


----------



## Lurock (27. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Die Gurken bleiben drauf, schließlich habe ich dafür bezahlt.


Meine Rede!


----------



## Yuukami (28. Juni 2008)

stolze überzahl lässt sie drauf hach ein sieg für die drauflasser ^^


----------



## Saytan (28. Juni 2008)

Ich esse keine Cheesburger,darf kein Käse mit Fleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber beim Hamburger lass ich die drauf.
Ohne ist irgendwie,ach kp einfach nicht komplett^^


----------



## Illuminatos (28. Juni 2008)

Finde die Gurken eigentlich am leckersten, mal abgesehen vom Fleisch,
ist ja als wollte ich nen Cheeseburger ohne Käse bestellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lendryll (29. Juni 2008)

Gut schmecken tun sie nicht, aber ich lasse sie trotzdem drauf.
Am schlimmsten sind ja die Leute, die extra Cheeseburger ohne Gurken bestellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (29. Juni 2008)

alles pussys die die gurken runternehmen.


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Da fällt mir doch glatt wieder ein alter Spruch ein:
Seit ich bei MC Donalds esse, hab ich Pickel inner Fresse!
am nächsten Tag, erfüllt sich das sogar recht oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (29. Juni 2008)

Das is ja mal eine Umfrage ^^


Aber naja wenn ich mal zu Mac geh und dann noch nen Cheeseburger kauf, dann lass ich auch die gruken drauf^^  Und wie ich seh das Reimt sich sogar und alles was sicht reimt is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich formuliers mal harmlos.
Diese Gurken schmecken echt sche...
Vom Big Mac kommen sie auch runter.


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Ich bediene mich grundsätzlich niemals aus Mülltonnen, also NEIN.


----------



## Mini Vaati (29. Juni 2008)

ich esse generell keine cheeseburger,weil ich was gegen käse haben,aber wenn,dann würde ich die gurken runtermachen


----------



## serper (30. Juni 2008)

ach da sind gurken drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2008)

serper schrieb:


> ach da sind gurken drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehehe,richtige Antwort auf den thread...
verstehe die Umfrage eh nicht.man kann bei McDoof Extrabestellungen machen.ja genau E x t r a-Bestellung: da sagt man an der Kasse dann, dass man keine Gurken drauf haben möchte und dafür mehr Sausce,Senf, Käse oder was weiss ich...
genauso hirnrissig:eine Kollegin von mir seziert regelmässig ihren TS, indem sie die Zwiebeln da rausfischt.hallo,gehts noch???wie blöd muss man dazu sein?
da warte ich lieber 3 Minuten und bestell das Teil ohne Zwiebeln,zumal die Zwiebel-OP am Burger dauert meist länger...
ich hab damals auch immer den TS ohne Tomate bestellt,weil ich das künstliche Gemüse darauf überhaupt nich abkann.und hab stattdessen mehr Sauce verlangt und weniger für den Burger gezahlt,weil die wässrigen Gentomaten (damals vor ca.5 Jahren) fast 1 Euro des Preises ausmachten...


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

Also zum Thema Cheeseburger:
1.) Ich lass die gürkcne bei keinem Burger drauf^^
2.) würd ich ir einen cheeseburger bestellen würd ich sogar den käse runter tun , würde ich mir einen bestellen, da ich käse nicht mag


----------



## Gwynny (30. Juni 2008)

Gurken? Nein danke!


----------



## Avyn (30. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich ja, ober hier alle genrell keine Gewürzgurken mögen oder speziell die von McDoof


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, ober hier alle genrell keine Gewürzgurken mögen oder speziell die von McDoof


generell mag ich sie aber nicht aufm burger egal ob bei BK oder MD


----------



## Gramarye (30. Juni 2008)

lecko mio die gurken rocken..sind zwar net die geilsten gurken aber die geben dem burger einen bestimmten touch, den man einfach dafür braucht...


----------



## Dindresto (30. Juni 2008)

die frage is ja eher, ob man nich lieber den burger von den gurken nehmen sollte xD


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Dindresto schrieb:


> die frage is ja eher, ob man nich lieber den burger von den gurken nehmen sollte xD



/signed

Ich mag zwar keine Burger, aber die Gurken sind ne Wucht.


----------



## Yuukami (1. Juli 2008)

eh ich hätte nie im leben erwarete das aus diesem thread was wird. ich dachte er verschwindet nach 2 posts in der versenkung und beide posts sind geflame aber respekt liebe comm ihr hab mich über reascht 

zum thema FÜR DIE GURKE


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile ja eher die Variation, Cheeseburger ohne Käse und Gurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (1. Juli 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Leute die die Gurken runternehmen essen auch Döner ohne Zwiebeln oder Gyros ohne Tomate.



stimmt mach ich alles^^
also die gurken sind einfach eklig


----------



## Jegan (1. Juli 2008)

Ich find die zwar zum kotzen, aber essen tu ich sie trotzdem.


----------



## Melih (1. Juli 2008)

Ich esse eigendlich nie fast food auser 2mal im Monat ein Döner aber sonst nie.
Und ja ich bin einer der gesunde Sachen isst.
Deswegen ist es mir auch egal ob da Gurken ,Ketschup,Müll von der letzten woche oder sonst was drin ist.


----------



## Saytan (1. Juli 2008)

Döner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I love Döner 

Hm irgendwie bekomm ich wegen dem Thread appettit auf ein Burger oO


----------



## Succubie (1. Juli 2008)

einfache, kurze, unspektakuläre antwort:  ja


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Jupps die Teile vermiessen den ganzen Burger


----------



## Xyphmon (2. Juli 2008)

Nee, die Gurken müssen weg. Auch wenn ich dafür bezahlt hab, versauen sie mir den Appetit und deshalb müssen sie raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (2. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge mittlerweile ja eher die Variation, Cheeseburger ohne Käse und Gurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nachmacher ;-)


----------



## Rodney (2. Juli 2008)

Ich esse nicht mehr bei MC, nurnoch BK.

Fürher habe ich sie aber auf jeden Fall drauf gelassen.

Nicht, weil sie toll sind, sonderen weil ich, nachdem ich diese... Dinger aufgeklappt habe, und gesehen habe, was drin ist, kotzen muss.

Oder zumindest datt Zeug nicht mehr essen kann.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Juli 2008)

> Ich esse nur McChicken und Chicken Nugget bei Mc Donald's.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (5. Juli 2008)

es ist eine diskusion omg kein geflames buffed com iwie macht mich das stolz


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Wer hat sich das mit den Gurken überhaupt ausgedacht? Ist ja wie Steak mit Schlagsahne!


----------



## PseudoPsycho (6. Juli 2008)

RUNTER NEHMEN?! NIEMALS!!!!


----------



## Tallys (6. Juli 2008)

Gurken runter vom Burger?!? 
Ja! Ja! Ja!

Der geschmack geht ja mal gar nicht!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nieder mit den Gurken!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


peace


----------



## Dogar (6. Juli 2008)

Der Mc Donalds Cheeseburger ist ja wohl die beste synphonie der genüsse den es gibt.

Daran etwas zu ändern wäre ein verbrechen...


----------



## Bhargra (6. Juli 2008)

Nein, zumal ich nur sehr selten beim Mc Donald's esse.. schmeckt irgendwie alles so labbrig..
Und zum Burger King Cheesburger passen Gurken auch viel besser.. ; )


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse diese komischen Gurken mal übelst ^^ 
Esse sie nirgendwo, nicht bei Mc Donald's, nicht bei Burger King und auch nicht bei Subway oder sonstiges


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese komischen Gurken mal übelst ^^
> Esse sie nirgendwo, nicht bei Mc Donald's, nicht bei Burger King und auch nicht bei Subway oder sonstiges


wtf?! auf ein ss gehört alles außer oliven und salatgurken!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr den Spruch? 

Du bist wie die Gurke auf dem Cheeseburger keiner will dich aber du bist trotzdem da  ^^

naja ich nehm sie trotzdem nicht runter ^^

Es wird gesse was uf de tisch kumt ^^


----------



## Elazaar (7. Juli 2008)

Gurken vom Cheeseburger nehmen? Aber sicher doch! Ich mag Gurken generell nicht so. Und überhaupt, ich komm eh nur 5 mal im Jahr is MC Donald's, und dann iss ich sowieso nur nen Chicken Burger oder Nuggets.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2008)

Ich gehe erst garnicht nach McDoof, Subway finde ich leckerer und ist auch teilweise gesünder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (7. Juli 2008)

die gurken nehmen doch nur die verwöhnten zuviel geld besitzenden 
mit reichen eltern gesegneten kinder runter 

die gurken machen mir nichts aus ich finde sie passend zum burger eben ein anderer geschmack sonst wäre der geschmack des che. zu eintönig


----------



## Avyn (8. Juli 2008)

Juhu ich hatte gestern 2 Gurken drauf und ich hab beide drauf gelassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (8. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich gehe erst garnicht nach McDoof, Subway finde ich leckerer und ist auch teilweise gesünder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uhhhhh ein Subway Bonzen ^^ das lecker aber auch scheiße teuer


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

Wtf? lol was eine frage natürlich nicht Oo


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich nehm sie runter.. :x Nachdem zweiten oder dritten Cheesburger, schmecken die einfach nur noch scheisse.. ;D



Geht mir genau so, mach ich auch so.


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

ja. widerlich die dinger.


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juli 2008)

Na...find nur schade das immer nur ein kleenes gürkchen drauf ist. bei bk sinds immerhin zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (9. Juli 2008)

coolste umfrage im ganzen Forum ^^ Bei mir bleiben sie drauf... bin aber auch nicht oft bei MC


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juli 2008)

mit gurke!!!11111einself


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juli 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> mit gurke!!!11111einself



/sign!
Das Ding bleibt druff !


----------



## Ennia (9. Juli 2008)

also ich mag die gürkchen ^^ ich bestell mir aber lieber nen chickenburger als nen cheezburger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (9. Juli 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> also ich mag die gürkchen ^^ ich bestell mir aber lieber nen chickenburger als nen cheezburger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Chickenburger boykottier ich seit der Preiserhöhung um 30%


----------



## Solassard (9. Juli 2008)

Was bezahlt is bleibt druff


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich, sonst benutz ich ja meist die Suchfunktion aber ich hätt echt nicht gedacht dass es solch einen Thread bereits gibt :O
Aber meine Umfrage war viiiiel umfangreicher *heul*


----------



## neo1986 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm sie runter und dan hat sie einen freiflug quer durchen mc donalds verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Na klar,

ich nehm immer die Gurken vom Cheeseburger, danach pfeffere ich die auch immer an die Decke dort. Die kleben so gut.


----------



## For-Free (5. Februar 2009)

Nope bleibt alles drauf, auch die Gurken. Ist zwar Grünzeug..


----------



## Desdinova (5. Februar 2009)

Eins verstehe ich an der ganzen Sache immer nicht. Leute, die Cheeseburger auseinander nehmen um die Gurken wegzuwerfen sehe ich regelmäßig. Allerdings sehe ich nie jemanden der die Gurken vom BigMac runter nimmt. Und da ist auch oft eine ordentliche Ladung drauf. 

Ist es also der Geschmack der Cheeseburger-Sauce in Kombination mit Essiggurke?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

warum sollte ich die gurke runternehmen???


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Februar 2009)

Gurken runternehmen, boah wie mekelig gehts eigentlich ^^
Ne danke, die bleiben drauf!


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> warum sollte ich die gurke runternehmen???



Weil die so gut kleben bleiben.


Davon ab. Wenn ich mal bei Mc Donalds was kaufe sage ich IMMER "Ohne Gurken bitte." Aber in 95% der Fälle finde ich immer eine.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber diese eckligen warmen schlabbrigen Gurken finden halt viele Leute widerlich und der Grund warum man sie vom Cheeseburger nimmt, aber vom Bic Mac nicht ist weils beim Cheeseburger einfach geht und man beim Bic Mac nacher einfach ne riesige Sauerei hat.


----------



## simion (5. Februar 2009)

Ich esse bei Subway, ist bessser als bei McDoof!


----------



## Taikunsun (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich liebe diese Gürkchen.


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

Ich lass die Gurken auch drauf ~~


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

Die Gurke ist das einzige mit Geschmack auf dem Ding neben dem Ketchup... natürlich bleibt die drauf :>


----------



## Rhokan (5. Februar 2009)

Da ich keinen Cheeseburger esse (wäh!) kann ich folglich auch nicht die Gurken rutnernehmen =)
[x] Nein


----------



## Noxiel (5. Februar 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Ich esse bei Subway, ist bessser als bei McDoof!




Und mal auch eben doppelt so teuer. Nichts gegen Subway, die machen leckere Sandwiches aber so einen Cheesy am Abend, da gibt es nur sehr wenig vergleichbares.

Achja und natürlich bleibt die Gurke drauf, so schlecht schmeckt die garnicht.


----------



## Mondryx (5. Februar 2009)

Habs hier bestimmt schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. Aber ich lass die Gurke auch immer drauf, frag mich sowieso, warum da nur ein kleines Gürkchen drauf ist. Bei Burger King sind mehr drauf, ok, schmeckt da trotzdem nicht so dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (5. Februar 2009)

Ihhh gurken aufm chesse Burger ich mach se Runter!!! wo wa dabei sind sind aufm chesse Burger Zwiebeln ? mein freund meint ja ich sag nein wer hat recht ? ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

esse mit gurke, auch wenn ich eh meist nen bigmc nehme


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm beim Kfc-Twister die Tomaten raus,jetzt könnt ihr mich flamen.


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich nehm beim Kfc-Twister die Tomaten raus,jetzt könnt ihr mich flamen.


epic post^^


----------



## jolk (5. Februar 2009)

Die Gurken runterzunehmen, wäre mir viel zu umständlich und mit den Fingern in dem Burger zu fühlen(bzw aufklappen und runternehmen) ist 1. unhygienisch 2. ne Sauerei!


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Die Gurke ist das einzige mit Geschmack auf dem Ding neben dem Ketchup... natürlich bleibt die drauf :>



Schon wieder Burger - Männer Vergleiche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2009)

wenn ich überhaupt nen cheesebruger esse bleiben die gurken drauf! ^^

und so schlimm schmecken die gar nicht ma finde ich^^


----------



## Yadiz (5. Februar 2009)

Neeein man! Um Himmels Willen!  Die sind das Einzige am Cheeseburger, was wenigstens ein bischen Geschmack hat °_°


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

<--Mit Gurken
..aber spektakulär sind sie wirklich nicht^^


----------



## Error2000 (5. Februar 2009)

Pfui! Weg mit den Gurken. 
Warme Gurken =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kalte Gurken =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Februar 2009)

eine der geilsten fragen überhaupt... *liegt immer noch auf dem boden und lacht*

wenn ich denn mal bei mc doof einen cheeseburger esse, bleiben sie drauf.


demnächst bitte eine umfrage wegen klopapier "wieviel lagen hat eures?".


----------



## Aratosao (6. Februar 2009)

Nie! Dann ist der viel zu Trocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

@TE: Die sind irgendwie wiederlich, die kommen weg. Allerdings ist mir ein guter Chickenburger eh viel lieber



Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> demnächst bitte eine umfrage wegen klopapier "wieviel lagen hat eures?".


3, das ist mir mein Arsch wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. Februar 2009)

Würde ich NIEMAL wagen.
Und auf meiner letzten Interrailtour durch Europa habe ich im McDonalds vom Barcelona Hauptbahnhof Burger mit 2 Gurken bekommen.
Hatte mir sau den Ast gefreut.
Wobei das nur normale Burger waren weil der Cheeseburger in fast jedem anderen Land 1,30 


EDIT: "wo wa dabei sind sind aufm chesse Burger Zwiebeln ?"

Ja gehackte. Die sind im Ketchup mit drinne.


----------



## Anduris (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mal was bei McDonalds esse dann nur Maximenü mit Chicken Nuggets... Burger ess ich bei Burger King.


----------

